# Brandungsangeln im Juni



## josmi (10. Mai 2015)

Hallo,

ich habe mal Fragen an die Spezialisten. Ich werde Ende Juni mit meiner Familie an die Ostsee fahren. Dabei dachte ich mir, vielleicht versuchst Du mal das Brandungsangeln. Dabei stellen sich mir folgende Fragen:

1. Ist das überhaupt noch die richtige Jahreszeit für Brandungsangeln?

2. Ich bin in der nähe von Habernis (Flensburger Förde). Wo sind da die richtigen Stellen?

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir bei der Beantwortung der Fragen helfen. Ich wollte ungern Geld für neues Tackle ausgeben (bin also Anfänger in dem diesem Gebiet), wenn es überhaupt keinen Sinn macht. Ansonsten hatte ich nur vor ein paar mal Abends bis in die Nacht zu fischen und dabei meinen Spaß zu haben. Dabei muss ich nicht unbedingt viel Fisch fangen. Eine realistische Chance auf z.B. Plattfische wäre mir aber schon wichtig. Ich bin sonst immer nur mal mit dem Kutter rausgefahren wenn ich an der Ostsee war. 

Ich würde mich über Eure Meinungen freuen.

Gruß
Josmi


----------



## Schlammtaucher (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Brandungsangeln im Juni*

Ich bin zwar kein Brandungsspezi, aber Haberniss ist schon mal ne gute Stelle... Da ist ein kleiner Parkplatz in der Nähe, also ca. 200m östlich von dem Riff, da sollte eigentlich doch was gehen denke ich...auch im Juni!


----------



## Meefo 46 (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Brandungsangeln im Juni*

Moin.

Also wenn du vom Wurfgewicht um 100-150 gramm Ruten

hast würde ich diese nehmen,sollten aber auch eine 

entsprechende länge (360-390 cm) haben.

wenns den auf Platte oder Dorsch nicht klappt Aal müßte 

zumindest gehen.Und da kannst du auch mit Tauwurm 

fangen.

Gruss Jochen.


----------



## Fishstalker (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Brandungsangeln im Juni*

Falshöft ist nicht weit weg, da habe ich früher öfter mal in der Brandung gefangen. Ansonsten könntest du auch mal in Kappeln oder in Flensburg am Hafen versuchen (hier brauchst du allerdings kein Brandungsgerät), das wäre dann aber eher auf Dorsch oder in Flensburg auch Köhler, wenn sie dann noch da sind.


----------



## josmi (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Brandungsangeln im Juni*

Danke für die schnelle Rückmeldung.
Ich hatte schon mal Brandungsangler in der Jahreszeit am Strand gesehen. Mir war nur nicht klar, ob die wirklich eine gute Chance haben da ich hier gelesen hatte, dass die besten Zeiten eher im Herbst, Winter und frühen Frühjahr sind.

Der Tipp Ruten zu verwenden die ich schon habe wird leider nicht funktionieren. Ich habe zwar schon einen ansehnlichen Rutenwald im Keller aber die Kombination lang und hohes Wurfgewicht ist  nicht vertreten (eine Feederrute habe ich nicht, meine Köderfische fange ich immer mit der Matchrute).

Ich hatte mir folgenden Plan zurecht gelegt:
Zunächst wollte ich mit je zwei Ruten und Rollen im mittleren Preissegment kaufen. Ein paar Vorschlage habe ich mir hier im Forum schon zusammen gelesen. Dann wollte ich mir die Rollen mit ca. 250m geflochtenen (Rest unterfüllt) bespulen. Ich habe noch ca. 1000m 0.20er die ich mal billig bekommen habe. Daran wollte ich dann ca. 8m Forfachschnur 0.80er mono dran tüdeln. Wirbel und Karabiner dran, fertig. Dann ein paar fertige Forfächer kaufen. Zum schluss noch ein paar Bleie. Ich habe noch zwei 150g Tropfenblei. Dazu würde ich mir noch Krallenbleie und zusätzliche tropfenförmige Bleie kaufen. Wahrscheinlich erstmal ein paar mehr, da ich befürchte, dass auch mal was abreißt. Auf ein Dreibein würde ich erstmal verzichten und stabiele Halter mit Erdspieß kaufen. Ködernadeln habe ich. Ein Handschuh für den Finger beim Werfen fehlt noch (kommt auch noch auf die Liste). Bis auf die Köder sollte es das sein (die normalen Angelutensilien wie Messer, Kopflampe, usw. mal vorrausgesetzt).

Haltet ihr das für einen brauchbaren Plan?


----------



## F1SCHER (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Brandungsangeln im Juni*

Moin Moin

Krallenbleie kann ich nicht unbedingt empfehlen für die Förde ! Da kann es auf einmal "krautig" werden ! Nimm "noppenbleie" in verschiedenen Gewichtsklassen ! 
Ich nehm als Handschuh nen Maxiflex  ! 
Und wenn Frau Bummeln will , Besuch mal http://www.dsangelsport.de/
die haben auch immer nen Tipp auf Lager  !

Gruss


----------



## Andal (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Brandungsangeln im Juni*

Und nimm viel Würmer mit. Im Juni schieben die Krabben mächtigen Kohldampf!


----------



## Meefo 46 (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Brandungsangeln im Juni*

Moin.


Muß mich da anschließen Krallenblei brauchst du nicht,

ich angele mit einer durchgehend 40ger mono oder mit geflecht

power-pro 028mm dann aber mit 50ger schlagschnur.

besorge oder knüpf dir ein paar vorfächer ( 1 haken liftvorfach 

ist zu empfehlen und nachläufer beides wenn mit clip oder 

holsteiner vorfach.


Gruss Jochen


----------



## Fishstalker (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Brandungsangeln im Juni*

Statt Handschuh kannst du dir auch einfach ein Pflaster über den Zeigefinger machen. Funktioniert einwandfrei.


----------



## josmi (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Brandungsangeln im Juni*

Danke Erstmal für die wertvollen Tips. 

Biem drüber nachdenken ist mir noch eine Detailfrage gekommen. Was ist eigentlich der optimale Knoten um die Schlagschnur an die Hauptschnur zu knoten? Ist da der Nagelknoten geeignet? Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass es einen ordentlichen Rums beim Auswerfen gibt wenn man da was ungeeignetes zusammentüdelt. Beim einkurbeln würde das gleich nochmal passieren. Die Verbindung muss wahrscheinlich enormen Belastungen aushalten.


----------



## josmi (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Brandungsangeln im Juni*

Hi Freunde,

ich wollte mal meine Erfahrungen als absoluter Brandungs-Neuling loswerden. Die Tips hier waren sehr hilfreich. 
1. Viele Wattwürmer zu haben ist echt wichtig. Die Würmer waren nach ca. 15 bis 20 min. nur noch zur hälfte da. Die Krabben fressen die ruck zuck weg.
2. Das mit dem Pflaster hat funktioniert. Reicht völlig aus. 
3. Ich habe beim Wurm kaufen den Händler gefragt wo ich die größten Erfolgsaussichten beim Angeln habe. Der hat mir dann eine Stelle empfohlen. Dort hatte ich dann auch Erfolg. Darum würde ich jedem empfehlen, genau so wie ich einen "Wissenden" zu fragen. Die Regel, die ich schon in anderen Gewässern erfahren habe, dass 80% der Fische in 20% des Gewässers rumwuseln, trifft sicher auch auf die Ostsee zu.
4. Das Liftvorfach war auch ein guter Tipp. Standard-Vorfächer vertüdeln sich recht schnell. Ich weiß nicht ob das der Hintergrund der Empfehlung war. Es entspricht jedenfalls meiner (wenn auch kurzen) Erfahrung.
5. Ich bin noch weit davon weg 100m zu werfen. Trotzdem hat es funktioniert. Das liegt wahrscheinlich auch an der guten Empfehlung für die Angelstelle.

Zum Schluss nochmal vielen Dank an die Tipp-Geber. Ich werde nächste Woche nochmal angreifen.

Gruß
Josmi


----------



## Fishstalker (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Brandungsangeln im Juni*

Petri, schön, dass du Erfolg hattest und dass du die Tipps gebrauchen konntest! Was hast du denn gefangen und an welchem Strand warst du?


----------



## josmi (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Brandungsangeln im Juni*

Danke...
Gefangen habe ich fünf Flundern. Zwei davon untermaßig (schwimmen wieder), dafür aber auch eine schöne (fast 40 cm). 
Mir wurde der Strand auf Höhe Kronsgaard empfohlen und da war ich dann auch.


----------



## familienvater (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Brandungsangeln im Juni*

Guten Abend ,
war ja Klasse ,das Du durch Tips Deinen Spaß gehabt hast und erfolgreich warst . Fahre in zwei Wochen nach Hohenfelde und bin auch kompletter "Anfänger" . Hoffe aber das ich auch noch ein paar " Glücksmomente" habe , ansonsten macht es auch nichts , Hauptsache die Gemütlichkeit ist da .
Petri Heil vom
familienvater|wavey:


----------

